# Halloween E-Cards



## Jack-o-Maro (Oct 8, 2005)

Here are some funny and free (I guess) e-cards 
The one called "Trick or Treat" is really funny


----------



## Jack-o-Maro (Oct 8, 2005)

Here's the link :
http://www.cards-n-toons.com/halloween.php


----------



## norby500 (Mar 28, 2005)

try yahoo! ecards


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

http://www.shaktiweb.com/cards.html


----------

